

Guest Post: Why schools should refuse iPads  - giZm0
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/guest-post-why-schools-should-refuse-ipads

======
ricardobeat
Yeah, buy "open" Android tablets instead, then spend another couple million on
support and throw them away in 2 years.

On his school experience: Windows software is also proprietary, but you can
run Linux on a Mac, and open-source software on OSX or Windows too. He is
completely mixing up open-source software with hardware/OS vendors.

> I strongly recommend your students become broadly educated computer users
> [...] so they can maximize the effectiveness of their computing and be more
> employable because of their high ability to adapt to whatever computer
> platform their employer may be using

Sure using Linux will do that... what's the difference? Students won't learn
how to use Windows or OSX either if they don't have contact with them.

~~~
giZm0
> what's the difference?

In general it is a good philosophy if the school are not under the influence
of economic forces, like Apple or Windows ...

* If school would use GNU/Linux instead I thing the students would get a much deeper understanging of the OS. * A lot more peaple would use Linux and thus GNU/Linux would have a much wider spread. * The school wouldn't have to pay for the OS.

